# Sodium lights



## Brianf (Jun 14, 2011)

I keep hearing you guys say that you are running the sodium lights and I'm tired of changing my halogen bulbs out every trip. Iplan to "upgrade" to the sodium and thought you guys might give me some pointers on where to get the sodium lights and maybe save me some $$$$.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 14, 2011)

econolight...just hook up and go...about 65-70 a light if ur wanting 150 hps...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just put hps on my boat and love them.... I have 5 150 and they work well... I will be going to 400 with the digital ballasts soon....


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 14, 2011)

if you are changing the bulbs because they are breaking, then I would stick with halogens. Hps and metal halide bulbs are crazy expensive in comparison to halo bulbs.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Jun 14, 2011)

I went with 4 of these 400W HPS and built my own remote ballast box.
http://usalight.com/flm-400-hps-mt-medium-flood-fixture-400watt-high-pressure-sodium-mulit-tap.html

Just copy and paste the link in your browser, or google search usa light. Seems like alot of folks end up going with 400W eventually, so I figured Id just start there and save in the long run. You can also find the HPS bulbs really cheap online, and they will last much longer than halos

GT


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2011)

Just curious, why do the bulbs keep breaking? I have not had any issue with my halos breaking?


----------



## Michael (Jun 14, 2011)

If they are blowing and not breaking, are you touching them with your fingers when you put them in? Oil from your skin is bad for halogen bulbs.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jun 15, 2011)

GT whats the weight on though lights. The website didnt say.


----------



## Brianf (Jun 15, 2011)

I keep blowing bulbs and have even had one of my contacts where the bulb snaps into burn off. I don't touch the bulbs when installing them but blow atleast one each trip. Maybe I drive to fast to the lake and am shaking them around to much? Are the sodium lights tougher on the vibration or not? I only have 5 of the 500 watt "work lights". They are attached to a rail mounted on the boat so they get alot of vibration during travel. Especially on the interstate at 80 mph. I assumed this was the problem.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2011)

I used the econolights and made a u-bracket to hold them and have not had any issues.


----------



## Brianf (Jun 15, 2011)

I basically have the same set up. Only that I bought the 500w work lights from an auto parts chain. they already had the U bracket, just had to drill the hole larger. My problems may the cheap made lights. It just seems to work out that the side of the boat that a bulb blows is where I see the fish. Murphy's law I guess. I have had a few genny problems and a damaged wire or two, I have sloved both poblems. Maybe my bulb problems are solved to. Just need to get back on the water to find out!!!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 15, 2011)

just get some hps and be done with it lol...you wont regret it


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2011)

Is it the same fixture that keeps blowing bulbs? I had a problem with a yard light blowing bulbs. Seems the contact points were too wide and it arc'd. Replaced that one fixture and problem solved.


----------



## Brianf (Jun 15, 2011)

Michael said:


> Is it the same fixture that keeps blowing bulbs? I had a problem with a yard light blowing bulbs. Seems the contact points were too wide and it arc'd. Replaced that one fixture and problem solved.



Great call. It wasn't the same fixture but Now that you said that I had noticed that the bulbs seemed loose so I'd bend the contacts closer while installing the new bulb. Then another bulb would blow. had three that blew bulbs and one that the contact burnt off. I've bent/fixed the contacts and replaced the other fixture so I should just have one left that I need to tighten the contacts. 
Thanks guys now maybe I can fish atleast one night without any issues, but I doubt it.


----------



## JpEater (Jun 15, 2011)

I bet your problem is the cheap lights. Most guys can get a year or more out of a good halogen bulb in a good light fixture. 

You will spend more money up front on a HPS setup. A well built HPS or MH setup will outlast the life of the boat. Plus you can run a smaller quieter generator that will use less fuel!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2011)

Brianf said:


> Great call. It wasn't the same fixture but Now that you said that I had noticed that the bulbs seemed loose so I'd bend the contacts closer while installing the new bulb. Then another bulb would blow. had three that blew bulbs and one that the contact burnt off. I've bent/fixed the contacts and replaced the other fixture so I should just have one left that I need to tighten the contacts.
> Thanks guys now maybe I can fish atleast one night without any issues, but I doubt it.


 You could get with me and doodleflop on night if you'd like without too many issues.


----------



## S Adams (Jun 15, 2011)

I just installed (8)150HPS on my boat and even though we didn't see but 6 fish last night they did glow a lot more then they do under halogens!


----------



## Michael (Jun 16, 2011)

Brianf said:


> Thanks guys now maybe I can fish atleast one night without any issues, but I doubt it.



 Something always breaks down while bowfishing.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 16, 2011)

Michael said:


> Something always breaks down while bowfishing.


 Yea the other night it was the reel(of course when you get in a hurry and forget to push button)


----------



## Brianf (Jun 16, 2011)

I carried a buddy, that had never been bowfishing, to Guntersville two weeks ago. Genny ran great for about 15 minutes then just died. After trying everything I and a few guys at the motel knew we just gave up at midnight and went to bed. Bought a new genny about 10 the next morning. Went to the lake and let my buddy practice on the few gar that were out. The bow I was letting him borrow broke so off to get a new bow we go. Then that night had two bulbs blow and one light with the contacts burnt off. Still managed to get some good shooting and get my buddy hooked. It looks like I have a new partner now.
I'd like to get with you guys and see how to do it without any problems.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 16, 2011)

Brian, do you ever have a problem with the line getting wrapped around the end of that rod? Check your oil in your old genny, mine shut off and that was the problem


----------



## Brianf (Jun 16, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with it wrapping but I make sure to reel my line tight between each shot. Then when i click the release on my reel my line isn't to loose and I use the slides so before I draw the slide is located just above the eye on the end of the rod. I can see where it could cause a problem but if the line is wrapped when you start to draw it will pull ur arrow off the string so it'd have to wrap while ur at full draw.

Oil is full BUT I think the problem is the low oil sensor. I do not have anyway to check it but I think it is the culprit.


----------

